# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  نحوه کار با MySQL

## Pioneers

من برای استفاده از MySQL تازه وارد هستم. چند برنامه مربوط به اون رو دارم اما هر کدوم رو که اجرا میکنم، کانکت نمیشه. نمی دونم باید از کجا شروع کنم. 

در ضمن MySQL 5.0  رو دارم.

----------


## Pioneers

کسی نمیتونه کمک کنه؟
من برنامه های مختلفی برای ساخت دیتابیس و مدیریت اون در MySQL دارم. اما موقع اجرا خطای اتصال میدن. چکار کنم؟

----------


## administors

اینا رو ببین 

Could not connect to the specified instance. 

MySQL Error Number 1045 
Acces dedined for user 'root'@MYPC (using password: YES) 

If you want to check the network connection, please click the Ping button. 


http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/...ig-wizard.html

این پک هم بدک نیست
http://www.4shared.com/file/30514947...tools.html?s=1

----------


## ghola1364

سلام 
برای یادگیری mysqlابتدا کتابها موجود روبخوان کلاس های آموزشی هم خوبه 
برنامه راه برای یادگیری mysqlاز xampp استفاده کن راحتتر هست
موفق باشی

----------


## iranian_genius

سلام .

کتابی که به آموزش Mysql مربوط باشه و کامل هم باشه . دقیقا کجاست؟

----------


## Pioneers

اینجا پر از کتاب است:
ftp://194.44.214.3/pub/e-books/

----------


## gavanbakht

راهنمای سریع استفاده از پایگاه داده MySQL

----------


## Pioneers

سلام مجدد

1- من برای دیتابیسم با SQlYog کاربر تعریف کردم و همچنین برای Root پسورد گذاشتم و بعد پسورد رو حذف کردم. حالا با PhpMyAdmin نمیتونم وصل بشم:
#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) 

2- آیا راهی هست که بشه از طریق PhpMyAdmin دیتابیس رو Import کرد؟ من یه دیتابیس دارم که باید روی اینترنت بره. ولی ظاهرا فقط Export داره.

----------


## vahid_visualbasic

همشهری google

----------

